# I'm A New Kid With A New Adopted Cat



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

I just picked up Cranberry from the Animal Shelter this morning. She is 10 month old black & white female that is presently hiding under my sofa as she acclimates to my apartment. As a 86 year old single male living alone I am looking forward to her company.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! We'd love to see pictures of Cranberry!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

welcome to the forum!
totally agree with @Kitty827 we'd love to see pictures!


----------

